# wireless usb adapters for imac g4?



## lem02 (May 13, 2005)

hi,

just bought an imac g4, without airport, and i dont overly want to spend to much on apples ridiculous retail prices on and airport card or aything, so i was wondering if theres any wireless usb adapters for the wireless-g network i have?
I have been able to find a wireless-n adapter which comes with drivers etc but i've heard it wont pick up the g network is this corect?? 

any ideas?? 

thanks 

Lem02


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How old is the iMac? It should take the $50 AirPort card if it's a newer one, and it will just work. As for getting a USB wireless adaptor, those are hard to find. I'd start at macsales.com.


----------

